# [Kaufberatung] Festplatte entkoppeln



## Der Maniac (17. September 2009)

Hallo Leute^^

Ich sitz hier grad am Rechner und merke das mich meine Festplatte doch ein wenig laut ist 

Jetzt suche ich einen Festplattenentkoppler, damit ich das Ding leise bekomme... Wenns möglich ist sollte der noch kühlend wirken, sofern ich das ganze nichtmehr in den Festplattenkäfig bekomme. Ist das der Fall sollte an den Entkoppler noch ein Kühler passen, so einer zum Beispiel...

Preis sollte nach möglichkeit nicht über 20€ + den Lüfter gehen, was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Ich würde es sehr begrüßen wenn ihr was für den 5 1/4" Schacht findet, dann kann ich endlich den Festplattenkäfig rausschmeissen...^^


----------



## juergen28 (17. September 2009)

Klick mal den Link an, da hast Du freie Auswahl. 

Caseking.de » HDD-Zubehör » HDD-Entkoppler

In meinem Coolermaster Big Tower war dieses Teil mit einem Lüfter ohne LED Beleuchtung serienmässig eingebaut und ich kann nur sagen das  die Festplattengeräuche stark abgenommen haben.

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-STB-3T4-E3-GP-HDD-Modul-Universal::7338.html


----------



## micRobe (17. September 2009)

Am leisesten werden sie mit dem hier:
Caseking.de » HDD-Zubehör » HDD-Entkoppler » Sharkoon Vibe-Fixer Festplatten-Entkoppler
aber die Zugriffszeiten werden minimal erhöht.
Besser für die Zugriffszeiten aber minimal lauter:
Caseking.de » HDD-Zubehör » HDD-Entkoppler » Sharkoon HDD Vibe Fixer III Festplatten-Entkoppler


----------



## Der Maniac (17. September 2009)

Ok, Danke für die Tips  Es wird wohl auf den Entkoppler von Sharkoon hinauslaufen, der sagt mir grade am meisten zu, weil ich da, wenn ich das richtig sehe noch den Scythe Kühler dranbekomme 

Nur eine Frage hab ich noch: Warum werden die Zugriffszeiten erhöht? Da kann ich mir grade mal garnichts drauf reimen...?


----------



## UnnerveD (17. September 2009)

Ich habe festgestellt, dass bei mir nicht die Schwingungen der Festplatte so laut sind, sondern das einfache Betriebsgeräusch - wenn dem bei dir auch so ist, könnte ich dir noch das Scythe Quiet Drive ans Herz legen - hat bei einigen Tests schon sehr gut im Bezug auf entkoppelnte/ geräuschdämmende Wirkung abgeschnitten.
Kostenpunkt: 30€ bei AT/ 38€ bei CK / 29€ bei comtech

mfG


----------



## Gohrbi (17. September 2009)

Billigste, einfachste und effektivste Methode, ........Hosengummi.

Ich höre meine 2 HDDs nicht mehr. Hinter dem Gitter habe ich noch nen 92mm NB Lüfter gebaut und somit gut temperiert.


----------



## we3dm4n (17. September 2009)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Billigste, einfachste und effektivste Methode, ........Hosengummi.
> 
> Ich höre meine 2 HDDs nicht mehr. Hinter dem Gitter habe ich noch nen 92mm NB Lüfter gebaut und somit gut temperiert.



Kein Wunder, wenn man da einen 92mm Lärmmacher vorklemmt, dass man die HDDs dann nicht mehr hört...<-was ein Satz 

Ich kann dir auch nur das Scythe Quiet Drive ans Herz legen, eine bessere Dämmung gibt es meiner Meinung nach zu diesem Preis nicht.


----------



## Der Maniac (21. September 2009)

Naja, wenn ich die Finger ans Gehäuse halte, spüre ich die Vibrationen.... Soll ich da doch besser das Quiet Drive nehmen?


----------

